# Butcher Block Jack Plate



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

very very very very uncool.

nah. it's cool.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Simple. Check

Effective. Check

Cheap. Check

Not too heavy? Check

Doing more with less? Check

I dig it


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

One suggestion... bolt it down through the bottom bolt holes... hate to see another anchor...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Thats a really creative jack plate. I like it.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Get rid of that porpoising and put a doel fin on it! I like the idea... I'm now thinking of doing it on my boat! Good Post!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice ! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Dave


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

You can try two different solutions. I have done both and they have both taken care of the porpoising. 1 Fixed trim tabs made out of 1/4 inch angle aluminum 4x4. 2. Doel-fin. You might lose 1 or 2 mph with the doel fin though


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Great idea bro. Pretty creative and it did the job. Good luck snookin when the time comes!

Dave


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. I thought it was kind of hokey at first but then I figured that the transom itself are the same materials.

Tico, I was thinking that I would try trim tabs to help with getting on plane but wasn't sure if they helped with the porpoising. Thanks for verifying that.

Absolutley Jan, I will be bolting it down. I first needed to get the height correct first. My original plan was to slot the bolt holes for manual adjustments but I don't have a router and didn't know where I could find an unbelievably great deal on one! 

;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> You can try two different solutions. I have done both and they have both taken care of the porpoising. 1 Fixed trim tabs made out of 1/4 inch angle aluminum 4x4. 2. Doel-fin. You might lose 1 or 2 mph with the doel fin though


PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE stop spreading that rumor!!

I've tested the doel-fin on 3 hulls and countless motor combinations, and the ONLY hull it lost speed on was a 13 footer with a 5-horse 2-stroke. I was able to go a whopping .3mph faster (yes, that's 3/10ths) without the doel-fin, but I had to sit on the middle seat to get that speed, which isn't practical. The Doel-fin on every other motor and hull combination increased top-end speed, made an incredible difference in the time to plane, and absolutely made the boat ride much better. 

All tests were done with GPS on the boats on the same day, back-to-back. 

Now as far as the butcher-block jackplate, I think it's awesome! 

Now you have a jackplate AND a place to fillet your catch all in one!!   

-T


----------



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure you have some more cutting board laying around to make a doelfin out of! ;D


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I love your idea! Very nice!

Hey,

Just get a cooler with full of beers then throw it in the front....problem solved!


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats cool, i have a Bobs fixed on mine. It's okay, but big and heavy. I have a little 6hp on my 13 and I come back to the ramp every night with slot snook numbers to report when everyone says they got nothing in there big boats. That's doing more with less guys  ;D


----------



## markpriester (Jul 16, 2009)

seems like you started to porpoise when you spun around with the camera which would normaly shift you weight back. man it sounded like you were turning 6000 plus!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually, I turned back forward because it started to porp. It started to get a little sqiurlly and I wanted to be sure to get it on camera if I dumped! 

The rpms didn't seem to sound that high in real life but who knows.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Do you think that the rpms were high because the prop was ventilating? That would be a good thing to know.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

"One suggestion... bolt it down through the bottom bolt holes... hate to see another anchor... " X2
My roommate did the same thing with his jon boat/ 4 horse, hit an oyster bar, and had the motor hanging by the gas line. [smiley=doh1.gif]


----------



## markpriester (Jul 16, 2009)

> Do you think that the rpms were high because the prop was ventilating? That would be a good thing to know.


Actually I think its because the rig is so light and its tweaked pretty good. I didnt hear cavitation in the vid. Maybe some trim tabs would mac it out?


----------



## flightmedicjh41 (Mar 26, 2009)

This is a great idea. How do you think it would hold up on a bigger motor, say a 15 horse 4 stroke merc?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> > Do you think that the rpms were high because the prop was ventilating? That would be a good thing to know.
> 
> 
> Actually I think its because the rig is so light and its tweaked pretty good. I didnt hear cavitation in the vid. Maybe some trim tabs would mac it out?


I'm thinking if I keep it around 19-20 mph it doesn't porpoise and the rpms will stay within reason. It is not WOT but like you said it is a light rig and the motor has less resistance. If it was heavier I think the motor would need WOT to push it at the same speed.

Does anybody run a 9.9 on a thirteen and get 20 mph or better? if so what is your set up?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> This is a great idea. How do you think it would hold up on a bigger motor, say a 15 horse 4 stroke merc?


I won't make any claims. : this is totally experimental.

I can tell you it's pretty tough. I was backing the trailer/boat into my 
back yard and and the engine hit the gate when the wind blew it shut. It was at an angle and lots of rotational force was put on it. The whole boat shook and twisted on the trailer harder than I would imagine normal operation would stress it with no damage to the motor or jack plate... or boat, if that helps.

Otherwise... proceed with caution, or reckless abandon, which ever you prefer!


----------

